# NFAA Yankton possible Biggie 4 or 5 day July tournament Survey



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I got this in an e-mail the other day. I said yes to 4 days & that if possible to attend I would shoot 2 of the 3 Tournaments (Field & Target). Over lapping. Anyone else??


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I got it and my responses pretty well were like your's.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well if it comes about carlosil we may meet up. I'll buy you a coffee or drink, your choice. I've shot 1, 5 day field there (2014) & 1 Target (2016)


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

I would rather have it the same schedule as last year- Day 1: Field, Day2: Hunter, Day 3: Animal & 600 Rnd, Day 4: 900 Rnd & Dakota Classic, Day 5: Dakota Classic.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I could go for that too since I'm not planning the Dakota Classic.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

I wasn't happy with their choice of dates, since that weekend is when Washington state conducts our State Field Championship.

Not really eager to go to Yankton again, but I guess they didn't have a willing host for the field?


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

I feel the same way about Yankton, it's OK, was hoping for Mechanicsburg. If you are going to have a 3 in 1 tournament Yankton is the place. I plan on shooting the Field and Target Nationals. If we could get them to put up two target faces on the mid-range targets.
The traditional July date is now being used for Bow Fest in Superior, Wisconsin. A 3D shoot with money.


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

I didn’t get the email. What dates are proposed for this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

July 14-18 in Yankton


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Join us July 14-18 for the 2021 Roundup!*
Yankton, SD – The National Field Archery Association (NFAA), in partnership with the NFAA Easton Yankton Archery Center (NEYAC), will host a multi-tournament roundup July 14-18, 2021.
The event will feature the NFAA Outdoor National Field Championships (July 14-16), Outdoor National Target Championships (July 17-18), and the First Dakota Classic (July 15-17); allowing archers to compete in multiple national tournaments in a single trip.
“We had great success with this event format during the 2020 Roundup this past September. With the limitations of COVID, we feel it is still safer to host these events together to limit the amount of travel for all participants,” explained Bruce Cull, NFAA Executive Director. “We hope to get back to stand-alone events in 2022, but this is still the best solution for everyone. We will also return to our normal rotation for NFAA National Field in 2022.”
*Registration for all events will open on April 30, 2021*


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I went to Yankton once and didn't like it. Since that is the only place to go if one wants to shoot a NFAA Field Championship, I guess I had better go again in the next couple of years before I get too old. Last time I shot a NFAA Field Championship other than Yankton was in 2016. 

This year I am going back to Alaska again for King Salmon and Halibut in July. My third year in a row. Better to get bug bit in Alaska than in Yankton. I am flying to Redding in a few days and that will do my big shoot desire for this year as Vegas didn't happen this year.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Registration is to open tomoorow the 30th.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

....bump


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I am looking at the map for the best route to Yankton from Phoenix for next year as I am sure that if I want to shoot a Field again, I will have to go to Yankton. A lot of disappointed people on the west coast since Yankton took over the National NFAA Field. I have gone to every NFAA Nationals in Darrington since 1982. I was also on the committee to help Marvin Kastning bring the Nationals to Darrinton the first time.

I have a lot of grandkids in the Seattle area and a trip to Darrington was a great excuse to drive there in the extreme heat of July. This July, I am still driving to Seattle for a visit with grandkids and then on to Alaska for the best Salmon and Halibut fishing in the world again. Last year showed me that bringing in an 80# Halibut beats getting a 20 on an 80 yard walk up.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

huteson2us2 said:


> I am looking at the map for the best route to Yankton from Phoenix for next year as I am sure that if I want to shoot a Field again, I will have to go to Yankton. A lot of disappointed people on the west coast since Yankton took over the National NFAA Field. I have gone to every NFAA Nationals in Darrington since 1982. I was also on the committee to help Marvin Kastning bring the Nationals to Darrinton the first time.
> 
> I have a lot of grandkids in the Seattle area and a trip to Darrington was a great excuse to drive there in the extreme heat of July. This July, I am still driving to Seattle for a visit with grandkids and then on to Alaska for the best Salmon and Halibut fishing in the world again. Last year showed me that bringing in an 80# Halibut beats getting a 20 on an 80 yard walk up.


Have you considered shooting the USA Archery Field Nationals in September there?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

huteson2us2-I would guess interstate interstate 80 east to the 1st interstate going N. If you went up 29 at Omaha/Council Bluffs you have to back trck 1 hour.


Arcus said:


> Have you considered shooting the USA Archery Field Nationals in September there?


Yes I did.. Not sure yet. I've shot 1 NFAA 5 day Field & 1 NFAA Target. I was there to shoot another NFAA target but ended up at VA emergency for a kidney stone.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

I have hopes that we'll be able to get the NFAA Outdoor National back in Darrington again, maybe in 2022.


----------



## dad2sixmonkeys (Jun 26, 2011)

I thought I heard Darrington and Yankton were going to share it every other year. 

This article here Bruce references the “rotation.” I’ll see if I can find the article that specifically mentions Darrington and Yankton. 





__





NFAA To Host 2021 National Roundup | NFAA







www.nfaausa.com


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yankton NFAA events coming up.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

NFAA policy has been to rotate the NFAA Outdoor National between three regions (East, Central, and West) on an annual basis.

Since 1982, the West location has been at Darrington Washington.

For the past many years, the Central location has been at Yankton South Dakota - ever since NFAA moved their headquarters there.

For several years, the East location has been at Mechanicsburg Pennsylvania.

Maintaining the rotation depends on having a willing / able host in the relevant region.

If there isn't a suitable host in the region whose turn it is, NFAA will look at other regions, and their Headquarters ranges are usually available as a backup.

Quote from the NFAA Constitution / By-Laws:

By-Laws ARTICLE IV
Tournaments
A. National Tournaments
1. A National Outdoor Championship Tournament, National Indoor Championship Tournament, and a National Marked 3-D Championship Tournament shall be provided annually, at a time and place to be determined by a 2/3-majority vote of the NFAA Council. A National Unmarked 3-D Championship Tournament may also be provided annually, at a time and place to be determined by a 2/3 majority vote of the NFAA Council. An annual National Outdoor Target Championship to be held at NFAA Headquarters with two rounds. Day 1 – NFAA 900 Target Round, Day 2 – NFAA Classic 600 Target Round.

Policy Section
1991: Outdoor National tournament
The National Outdoor Tournament will be awarded on a rotational basis, when possible, between the West, Mid and East United States areas. If no bids are received for a given year, the next region in line will be accepted. Rotation will also be affected if the bid is considered not to be acceptable. This action to be effective in 1992.
2006: Outdoor National Tournament
The preferred format for the Outdoor National Tournament shall be five days, Monday through Friday, with flights determined after the second day. Where an acceptable five day host club bid is not available, the NFAA Council will consider a host for a three day format, with flights determined after the first day.


----------

